
Slack unveils its biggest redesign yet - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/18/21184865/slack-redesign-update-sidebar-changes-available-now-download
======
Grue3
Have they fixed the mis-feature where having an unfinished message in a chat
causes it to be inconspicuously moved in a separate "drafts" section where it
stays, away from human eyes and forgotten?

------
jbob2000
Collapsing lists and a Compose message button are considered "big redesigns"
these days?

------
johnkarahalis
I hope this update introduces global preferences. Keeping preferences
synchronized between different workspaces can be a real chore.

------
JackPoach
Making groupping available only to paid users is kind of a dick move.

~~~
redhale
Haha, why? If you have enough channels to need that feature, you should
probably already be paying (in terms of how much value you are getting out of
the platform). This seems like a subtle nudge to push some over that
threshold.

